# ADSL Rack Modem



## Kevin_Rudd (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can get a rack mount modem? I also would like to know what different ones are available...:sigh:
Any ideas...?


----------



## Kevin_Rudd (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Still no ideas...?

Even a modem with a rack mount adapter kit would be ideal...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd just put it on a shelf in the rack. :smile: I know of no rack mount models.


----------

